# Parking Spot??



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2019)

I Like This One!!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 8, 2019)

I kind of resemble the fat guy but my Weber Kettle has a fully intact lid!
Great picture!


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 8, 2019)

That's rich!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Feb 8, 2019)

You sure that's not for pregnant women trying to escape Pac Man trying to eat them?


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Feb 20, 2019)

Does the DMV hand out mirror placards to allow you to park there? I gotta get one. If not, I am going to make one...


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hang acouple rib bones from that rear view-that should work.


----------

